# rstone question about stone cut size



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Using the rstones macro with corelx4.
Been told and read that you should cut slightly larger for the stones like .2mm so was wondering if when I pick a 2.9mm stone and its set to 2.9mm how do I make the circle cut say 3.1mm or 3.2mm ? Or do I need to. ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

I use rstones, if you do your design and set all the stones like you want them ready to cut go to the top of the rstone windows to produce a drop down will appear and click on stenal and it will automatic add the extra size for you. I think it addes a little to much but it word good. I like adding .08 wene I do it in corel. hope this helps


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

i use this sometimes also, if i want 10 ss stones, choose 12ss and the stones fall right into place perfectly


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Two things that you can do 
1. Select all the holes and increase the size by dragging one of the resize nodes. You can create a hole the size that you need and just adjust the design until you match the hole size.
2. Adjust the blade offset on your cutter to increase the hole diameter.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Demo on resizing stones using rStone macro 

Part 1
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/rStone resizing part 1.WMV

Part 2
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Resizing stones part 2.WMV


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> Demo on resizing stones using rStone macro
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/rStone resizing part 1.WMV
> ...


Thanks for the vids. I was about to email Jeff to ask this question and you answered it for me. 

Thanks a ton.

Katrina


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for the video links. I have rStone, but haven't used it yet. This will help to get me started. Sandra


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't know there was a stencil option, I'll have to try it! I was really struggling with holes being too small for stones. (it would be nice if when you pick 10ss that it would really fit a 10ss) but anyway, in Corel I would create a circle the size I needed my stones to be (ex. .13 for 10ss), give the circles on my design an outline until they matched the .13 circle, then convert outline to shape. Then weld circle and outline together. I think you need to convert to curves as well! View the wire frame to make sure...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had emailed him about when you use the PRODUCE- STENCIL to change sizes that it moves the stones closer together and throws off the design.
The rstones guy emailed me back and said a new update was due in Aug/Sept but still haven't seen it. Suppose to be able to change the stone size.

What he wrote me
Hi, Mark.

Please, wait some time....

New version is ready and now we are testing it.

It has ability to add new sizes and colors to catalog!!!

You'll be able to create your own series! With your own sizes, images and stones.

Soon will be update

Also you will be able to import to your catalog custom series and also export your series to share it with someone

Regards, Pavel.


С Уважением, Павел


----------

